# Kubota l-235 3 pt hitch problem



## cappy52 (May 9, 2010)

I just joined the forum because it looks like there is a lot of helpful people and info here and i could use some advice concerning a problem i'm having. I recently purchase a used kubota l-235 tractor and a 5 ft land pride brush hog to mow some fields on my hunting property. Everything worked fine up until the time i finished mowing the last field. When i moved the lever to raise the brush hog it wouldn't go up until i gave the tractor full throttle. It went up at full throttle but went back down when i decreased the throttle. I changed the oil & filter when i purchased the tractor but didn't change the hydraulic fluid or filter. As far as i know the hydraulic fluid level is ok but will check it again when i get back to my property & tractor. Anyone have any ideas as to what the problem is or can post a link to a kubota l235 repair manual. Thanks in advance. - cappy


----------



## huey354 (Sep 11, 2010)

It could be a worn pump or low hydraulic fluid. Also could be a a weak bypass valve.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

the L235 has a site glass on the left side of the tractor just below the foot rest. the hyd fkuid should be seen in the site glass. as stated before if the fluid level is a ok then it could be one of the previous problems


----------



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it have a control valve under the seat for the 3 point? Maybe its too open? Just a thought.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

the hyd has a site glass on the left side ot the tractor. the site glass is about two inches infront of the foot rest close to the clutch peddle. there is a knob just under the front of the seat that countrols the movement of the up and down travel of the lift. do you have a service, ops, or parts manual for your tractor. if you shuld need one I ordered my thru ebay. i ordered a CD. then downloaded all the manuals and printed them.


----------



## rrfxxxr (May 30, 2011)

*speed control*



parapower said:


> ....there is a knob just under the front of the seat that countrols the movement of the up and down travel of the lift......


That adjustment knob on my L245 controls the speed of the lowering or downward movement of the 3pt hitch not the raising or upward travel.


----------



## flagtrax (May 9, 2010)

Agreed rrfxxxr mine does that as well. Seems I read there is a screen filter in the circuit somewhere. Just can't recall where If I find it in the manual I'll post.


----------



## rrfxxxr (May 30, 2011)

My operator's manual shows it on page 41 REF no.19, code No. 34150-3771-3. under 13. Transmission Case Group. careful it shows a spring behind the retainer plate.


----------



## oldkubotal295dt (Nov 19, 2010)

try some new hydraulic fluid of the proper viscosity and add some stp to the hydraulic fliud it will help a bunch, should do a filter swap at the same time & make sure you fill to the proper level


----------



## lbarnett (May 19, 2014)

Smart dealer told me 5' Landpride rotary was to heavy so I'm getting a 4'?


----------

